# My Hedgie so mean to me tonight! I'm new owner!



## xbwoman (Jul 2, 2010)

I adopted a hedgehog boy on Sunday, he will be 8 weeks old next Monday. I call him Sparkle.
The day I adopted him from the breeder, he was acting very good and friendly.

_*** I made a mistake, I just calculated and he just turned 8 weeks old yesterday. He's born on 6/2. ***_

I was trying to setup a routine for him, so after I read some posts here in the forum, and the hedgehog book, I started to wake him up at 9pm every day on Tuesday, then for a while I put him on my lap together with a blanket. The first time he seems so enjoy, he slept on my lap for more than 30 mins, then I put him back to his cage.

I woke him up again on Wed 9pm again, and let him stay on my lap again, but this time, he was very active, he exploring around on my lap, climbing up to my shoulder, not willing to stay on my lap. As his feet sticked with lots of his stool, I put him in a sink with some lukewarm water and wash his feet, I think he didn't like it, I dried him with towel immediately and told him it's okay. Then put him back to his cage together with his sleep bag.

Today, he seems so scare or angry, in the afternoon, I was trying to see if he's doing fine, but he puffing when I pull up his sleeping bad (he actually sleep under the bag on those pine shavings), then I leave him alone until 9:30 pm tonight. I woke him up, then for a while I was trying to hold him but he puffing, I placed my hand on his cage waiting for him, but he bite my finger (I already washed my hands with same handwash I used every day), I let him cool down for a while, then try to pick him up again, I let him get on his blanket, then I put the blanket on my lap, he again not willing to stay on my lap but exploring around, he prefer to stay on the couch more than on my lap. I picked him up but he is not feeling friendly, he kept finding way to leave my palms. I put him back on my lap, I gently put my hand closer, he did not puff but walk close and bite me. 

What's wrong with Sparkle today?

Also he always sleep and step on his stools, his rare toes stick with some of his stool too, he poo on where he sleep, so headache! I'm worry I cannot train him as a friendly hedgie. What should I do?

Thanks!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: My Hegie so mean to me tonight! I'm new owner!*

First thing- it takes way longer than a few days to get your hedgie to come around. I wouldn't worry at ALL that he'll turn out to be unfriendly this early.  I'm not sure what's typical when you get them from babyhood, but I would guess at least 2 weeks to a month to get them comfortable with you. (Anyone with a baby feel free to correct me- Pepper was a year old when I got him, so I'm really not sure.)

Second, sometimes hedgies just have cranky days. Pepper is a very well socialized hedgehog, and he still has days where he's just out of sorts. Got up on the wrong side of the igloo, I guess. :lol:

And third, do you know if he's quilling? Though I've never experienced it, I've heard that can make them awfully grumpy. If that's the case, you might want to try giving him a soothing oatmeal bath.

Also, you may just have an explorer- Pepper isn't a cuddler either, he's way more focused on exploring his surroundings!

I really, really wouldn't worry this early on.  Enjoy your baby and feel free to ask any questions!

Oh- and hedgies are usually pretty messy, I doubt you'll be able to keep him from getting in his poo. Foot baths are pretty much routine.


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: My Hegie so mean to me tonight! I'm new owner!*

Hmm...well, there could be alternate explanations for a lot of this behavior...it could be that he's starting his adult quilling early (usually between 8 and 12 weeks this starts). Check his little home to see if there are excess quills laying around or if they appear within the next few days. Some hedgehogs will get pretty grumpy around this stage, but it doesn't have anything to do with you!

Some of this behavior you shouldn't be too worried about though, such as him huffing when you lift his sleeping bag. My hedgie is normally very sweet, but every time I lift his little house or blanket to bring him out for the evening he puffs and raises his quills for a bit. I imagine this is just a defense mechanism due to being suddenly woken, so you shouldn't worry too much about that.

Also, a hedgehog who doesn't always want to sleep in your lap usually isn't wandering around because he doesn't like you, it may just be that he is still getting used to all the new smells around him and he's eager to explore.

As for the biting, I am not so sure. If he is indeed quilling, then this may be due to that stress. Sometimes hedgies might bite if they smell something on you that they think may be food, and a soft sort of nibble is more for tasting than anything. Is he holding on tight when he bites you, or letting go pretty quickly?

Hope I helped!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: My Hegie so mean to me tonight! I'm new owner!*

Like everyone else said, it takes weeks and even months for a hedgehog to warm up to you, just keep up what you've been doing and over time you'll notice little changes. Also at 8 weeks he is probably going into a quilling stage which can make them very grumpy. The one thing I noticed is you mentioned pine bedding, would recommend you change that to aspen or fleece liners. Pine can cause health issues with hedgehogs, I believe mainly due to the oils that can be found in the pine (would have to look it up again). Aspen is really the only choice for wood shaving bedding, fleece is widely used by many owners around here, just because its soft on their feet and avoids the health risks that can associated with wood bedding.


----------



## xbwoman (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: My Hegie so mean to me tonight! I'm new owner!*

Thanks *jinglesharks* & *illsley* for your quick response.

I found a 8mm long white quill on the blanket I used to hold him on my lap, I found it because I used my hand to test the blanket to see if there anything may hurt him, it's like a pin sticking on the blanket.

I went looking him an hour ago, saw him doing fine in his sleeping bag looking at me, he did not scare when I calling his name and walking close to his cage, I gently put some kitten foods in his dish, and watching his response, he did not huff. I call his name and talk to him, he sniffing for few second then turn his head back into his sack and sleep....~_~ Sound like a kid not want to talk to mom. ha ha ha



illsley said:


> As for the biting, I am not so sure. If he is indeed quilling, then this may be due to that stress. Sometimes hedgies might bite if they smell something on you that they think may be food, and a soft sort of nibble is more for tasting than anything. Is he holding on tight when he bites you, or letting go pretty quickly?


I did washed my hands using the same soap before holding him, make sure not touching any foods or people or my dog. He already met my pug dog, and not scare about him except my dog sniffing him, so when he's on my hands or lap, my dog is not able to get close to him.

About his bites, it's letting go pretty quickly, actually it's me pull back my hand immediately, he first walk close to my hand, then sniff, then bite, that is from Sunday to tonight, it's the first time he bite me 3 times even I'd washed my hands.

Is he too young to put on lap? If he is quilling, should I still let him hang around on my lap every night, or I have to wait till after he is 12 weeks old?

And one thing, how to dry him if giving him a bath, I searched on the net saying can use hair dryer, low air to dry them, but I concern if he will scare the noise made by the hair dryer.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## xbwoman (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: My Hegie so mean to me tonight! I'm new owner!*

Thanks *Puffers315* for your reply! That's the breeder told us to buy Pine shavings for him, how come he would tell me to use pine shavings? My husband searched on wiki and found that it's suggested to use aspen too, we both have no idea why the breeder told us to use pine shavings. What should I do with that bag of shavings now? :lol: :lol: I will go buy some fleece bedding for him tomorrow. How long I should change her fleece bedding? As he is not toilet trained yet. Thanks a lot!



Puffers315 said:


> Like everyone else said, it takes weeks and even months for a hedgehog to warm up to you, just keep up what you've been doing and over time you'll notice little changes. Also at 8 weeks he is probably going into a quilling stage which can make them very grumpy. The one thing I noticed is you mentioned pine bedding, would recommend you change that to aspen or fleece liners. Pine can cause health issues with hedgehogs, I believe mainly due to the oils that can be found in the pine (would have to look it up again). Aspen is really the only choice for wood shaving bedding, fleece is widely used by many owners around here, just because its soft on their feet and avoids the health risks that can associated with wood bedding.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

How often to change the fleece just depends on the hedgie. Babies tend to poop more and make more messes in my opinion so you might end up having to change often. My hedgie is an adult and pretty tidy and I do a full clean out 2-3 times a week. Everyday I spot clean which for me is picking up any crumbs, washing the water and food bowl then refilling with fresh, wiping down his wheel, cleaning up all poop and replace the paper towels in his litter area. I use one layer of fleece for my liner so every 2 to 3 times a week I take it out wash the cage and replace the fabric pieces with clean ones. One thing that seems to help me is I put multiple small blankets in his hide out so when the cleaning day comes I take the freshest of the blankets and let him keep that one and then put new clean ones in to replace the others. This lets him keep his scent in his house and for him it works good cause cage cleanings are no big deal and he just goes back to sleep when its all done without getting upset his cage is changed.


----------



## xbwoman (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd made a mistake, I just calculated and he just turned 8 weeks old yesterday. He's born on 6/2.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I keep a small laundry basket next to Cholla's cage. When it's full of fleece blankets, then I wash them. 
Do you have a wheel? I ask that because if you don't have a wheel, it would be good to get one. 1. Because it will help him exercise & 2. Because it will probably help him to go to the bathroom in just 1 spot. You would still have to clean the wheel everyday, but if you get the Carolina Storm Wheel, it's very easy to clean. 
Also, everytime I wake up Cholla, he's mad at me. Usually if he's in his cuddle house & I can get him out quickly, he's OK within a few seconds. However, if he's under his house (like last night), it's harder for me to get him quickly & he has time to ball up & hiss & pop & be very angry. 
Just be patient. Keep doing what you are doing. Get him out every night & spend time with him. We have had our Cholla for over 2 months now & I am still learning about him & his personality. 
By the way, welcome & congrats on your new addition!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm going to add onto what PJM said. If he doesn't have a wheel he is probably very frustrated hence the restlessness and aggressiveness. I had to take my hedgie's wheel out for a night because he hurt himself, and that night he destroyed his cage and when I tried to have my regular bonding session with him he was very restless and aggressive. He huffed like crazy and would not let me pet him (he usually tolerates it, and will sleep on me) and yeah, his personality changed completely.


----------



## xbwoman (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks *Hedgieonboard*, *PJM* and shaelikestaquitos for your replies.

I was looking for a wheel for him everyday at petsmart, petco, walmart, target, but couldn't find a good one, I found a website teaching how to DIY the wheel for hedgehog, my husband already bought the materials and he will work on it soon.

When picking him up, is that I should act faster? because I put my hand close to him very slow as i don't want to scare him.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't know that grabbing him really quick would help. It may scare him more & if you do it too fast, it may hurt him. I guess what I meant for Cholla is that once I lift his cuddle house out, I stick my hand in the bag above him & then roll it over so he is laying on his back in my palm. Then it's easier for me to get him out quickly. (If he's not on his back & gets a chance, he will cling for dear life to the bag. Neither of us like it when that happens)

But if he's under something & is all brissed up, I have found it's easiest to grab a dry washcloth & put it over him & lift him out. If he's like that, then letting him smell my finger & going slow & trying to get him any other way just makes him more upset at me. But if I can lift him out & on his back in a ball, he will come out of it a lot quicker.

However, if he is just in the cage, out in the open or in his wheel & is looking at me & his quills are all slicked back, then I go real slow & put my fingers up to him & let him know it's me & then slip my hand under his belly & lift him up. 

So, I guess what I'm saying is to try different things & see what works best for both of you. As you can tell, there's a lot of getting to know your individual hedgie involved. Hope it works out!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Its hard to say why your breeder would say pine, information on the DOs and DO NOTs of Hedgehog Care can vary from region and community, though I'd recommended listening to the people here at HHC. Even vets can give you bad information just because they read it from a book printed from the mid-90s. Pine can be used if its kiln dried, but there are still health risks in using it, and the possibility that it says kiln dried and is not. There are other things like the giant hamster balls, I've seen hedgehog conventions where everyone was sitting at their tables, with the hedgies in these balls on a track, and this was the norm for them. The balls are not recommended due to toes and nails catching in the vent holes, the fact that hedgehogs use the bathroom while on the move (and are trapped with it), and that you can't tell if the hedgehog is running for fun or in fear.

As for the fleece liners, you can find people who will sew up some nice ones, usually fleece on one side and some sort of cotton on the other, or you can just go to walmart to the fabric section and buy several yards and cut it down to what you need. Double layer is usually what people go for, or one liner folded in half. Cleaning as people have said depends on the hedgehog, just be the judge if you think its clean enough or not.

As for a wheel, I'd recommend LarryT's Carolina Storm Wheel, easy to clean, quiet as grim death. If you are looking at store wheels, keep away from any wire or mesh and anything that has those lawn mower side supports. A 12 inch Comfort Wheel I think is generally the best when it comes to store bought, its downsides are a somewhat narrow running path and the ridges on the surface can be hard on their feet. Silent Spinners have been used but are not recommended at all due to the divide in the middle (toe catcher). A Flying Saucer can be used, there's arguments about joint issues due to the posture of the hedgehog while running on it, but yet has been any hard proof.


----------

